# Altering a Super Black Hawk



## bayrunner (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Guys ____ I just purchased a 7 ½ in. Ruger SBH(44 mag) at a gun show at a good price, and I'm thinking of altering it . I always wanted a compact packing gun when I'm in the woods (here in the Pacific Northwest) we do have blk bears ,and I don't treat them lightly .So, my thoughts are to cut the barrel down to 4 in. put a Bird head grip (steel) and a steel ejector rod. It would be approximately the same size as a factory Ruger 45 Bird Head(size wise).I picked the 44 due to availability of components(don't hand load as of yet). When I start to hand load I plan on using a load approximately, say 250-300 grain of hard cast at apx.950-1100 fps.___So what do you guys think, anybody have any experience shooting such a load out of this kind of setup (barrel wise etc.or close to it).What do you think of the recoil compared to the 4 5/8th in. barrel, in the SBH Ruger . Anyway your responses are greatly appreciated._____ THANKS BAYRUNNER


----------



## growlernc (Feb 14, 2005)

Great gun. I have a Bisley in 45LC and shoot 325gr lead at 1200ft/sec., it's stiff on the bench but not bad offhand, you should be fine. Look at AA#9 for powder, I like it better than H110 or WW231. I'd lean more to double actions for trail duty if you've the option, little quicker to put into action. Either way watch how you holster it (use a loop) so the hammer isn't in a position to get cocked by incidental contact.

All we have here in NC is (timid) black bears. We had a woman killed by one on the TN border two years ago, but in spite of that the way the laws are writen, a .22RF is all that is legal in gamelands outside of hunting season. I usually pack a ported officers model Colt loaded with stiff handloads only because I have a good concealment holster to hide it in just in case Ranger Rick makes an appearance. It's lighter than my double actions as well.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Bayrunner,
I believe I would shoot a bird's head, if possible, before altering your 44. In my opinion, the bird's head grip frame is more difficult to handle and does not allow for the "rocking " motion of the standard Blackhawk grip, which tends to lessen recoil. A 300 gr. hard cast bullet will give a very healthy amount of recoil in a .44. The Bisley grip frame, while not as compact as the bird's head, is a little better for carry purposes than the standard. This may be another option for you to consider. 
I own a Blackhawk and a Blackhawk Bisley, both in 7 1/2" . I have been considering having my .45 Blackhawk shortened as well. Do you have a competant smith in the area? I understand one may send it to the factory, but turnaround time could be quite long. Burl


----------

